# Ithkopf Park Coppenbrügge



## JC_Denton (30. September 2012)

moin leute. war jetzt schon 2 mal bei dem neu eröffneten ithkopf park. leider war ich immer der einzige fahrer dort. gibt es eventuell noch welche die dorthin fahren und aus der region kommen? falls ja dann könnt ihr euch mal melden...

mfg


----------



## chris2305 (1. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es denn dort jetzt mehr als eine Strecke???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JC_Denton (1. Oktober 2012)

ne...bis jetzt immernoch nur den single trail.


----------



## Wrangler (1. November 2012)

Moin!

Infos und News gibt's auf der Facebook Seite:

https://www.facebook.com/ithkopfpark

Dieses Jahr wird da wohl nicht mehr viel passieren.
Wir hoffen, dass durch den Pächter im Frühjahr endlich mal ausreichend Erdmassen in die Kuhle geschüttet werden, damit die Gestaltung der 4X-Strecke voranschreiten kann...


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. November 2012)

Guten Morgen.
Wie lang ist der Single Trail?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JC_Denton (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin, der singletrail ist nicht so lang.wenn ich schätzen müsste,würde ich sagen so ca 5-600m.macht aber eigentlich Spaß wenn man auf ne kurze,schnelle runde aus ist.


----------



## Kieren (17. August 2013)

Hi war auch schon öfters im Ihtkopfpark und fahre auch öfter dort. Der Trail macmt schon ne menge spaß auch wenn er etwas kurz ist. Habe auch ein Video von dort [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUjCMkVeetA"]Downhill and Freeride Weekend - YouTube[/nomedia] Trail fängt bei ungefähr 1:20 minuten an


----------

